# Signed guitar worth more?



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

What do you think?

Although I respect the instrument, the sentiment and the people that signed it, it doesn't increase the dollar value of the instrument in my eyes.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Me neither; just don’t care about autographs. 

If it was something you could flip and make 50 grand on then yeah but that’s about it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'd have to deduct $5 from the market value of the guitar to buy a bottle of Goo-Gone. I wouldn't let Jesus near my guitar with a sharpie.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

It doesn't do a thing for me but it might for some folks.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Not into it and wouldn’t have it.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Why is it always a Squier?? Not to downplay the artist’s careers behind the signatures, but I think in this case it is a “you had to be there” to get it. Those autographs are not worth anything in a hardcore callous pure $ added to the item sense.


----------



## trace (Aug 21, 2020)

Autographs are also notoriously difficult to authenticate as well. 



jaymeister said:


> Why is it always a Squier?? Not to downplay the artist’s careers behind the signatures, but I think in this case it is a “you had to be there” to get it. Those autographs are not worth anything in a hardcore callous pure $ added to the item sense.


I feel the same way about relics.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I was playing a gig in Toronto, walking down the road I saw Kim Mitchell, who at the time I absolutely loved. I asked him to sign my guitar and by the time I got the guitar out of my case, I already regretted asking. I don't want a signature on my guitar. So I got him to sign the back which was worn off mostly by the time the gig was over lol. He was super cool about me stopping him anyways.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

trace said:


> Autographs are also notoriously difficult to authenticate as well.


Definitely. Although if it's done on a more valuable instrument, the likelihood of it being real might be greater. You'd have to _really_ respect someone in order to ask them to sign an expensive guitar.

These days, I'd sooner ask for a cellphone photo with someone I respect than ask for an autograph.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

jaymeister said:


> Why is it always a Squier??


 It's always a damn Squier!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's never interested me much.
It would have to be a guitar that had a connection to the guitarist who signed it, and even then...
I had a chance to have one of my favourite guitar players, Glenn Kaiser, sign one of my guitars--as a guitar workshop thing he did a few years ago.
But there wasn't any connection to him, so I didn't, although some people did.

On the other hand I was at a gospel/blues festival a numb of years ago--and Phil Keaggy was the headliner.
He played solo acoustic set (With a looper)--btu he also jammed with another band--and borrowed the guitar of the guitar player from the first act on the bid.
Because Phil Keaggy played his guitar--he had Phil sign it--on the back of the headstock I believe.

If I had gone to New York when Les Paul was still alive & playing at the Iridium I would have had him sign the pick guard of my Les Paul--and I'd have bought a replacement to put not the guitar.

Apparently les preferred signing pick guards to Les Paul guitars.

That would have been cool--btu probably the only example for me.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Especially not Les, he already graffiti'd too many guitars











Have to admit that head stock reminds me of this


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

When Jim Marshall was in town, my buddy went down with a coupla' heads and his '69 Goldtop to get them signed.
Jim didn't like the way he signed the guitar so he did it again. lol


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

If I had a Satriani guitar, I would have him sign it. If I had a Vai guitar, I would have him sign it. I find it odd to have a guitar player sign a guitar 'model' that s/he doesn't play. That's where it seems wonky to me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

One of 'best of kijiji WTF's' that I remember posting was an Epi Flamekat signed by Chip Foose.
Guy originally wanted $5K, then drppod down to $2K.

The official GC "wtf @ kijiji" thread


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm probably the wrong guy to ask.....


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

if it was signed by Jimi Hendrix I can see it being worth a bit more money ... just sayin'


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

jaymeister said:


> Why is it always a Squier??


Haha. So true. I work in an industry where we do a fair amount of autographed guitars and then auction them for charity. Quite often the guitars themselves are donated by a musical instrument retailer (that would explain why they're never a Custom Shop Gibson or Fender) or the charity purchases the blank guitar themselves (again, not going to buy a Custom Shop).

My experience with those kinds of autographed guitars is that people are buying them to support a charity they are passionate about, not because they want 2 dozen almost unrecognizable signatures on a "cheap" guitar. It's like buying a weekend stay at a ski resort at a silent auction when you can get a way better deal on line.

Oh, and the pick guard is totally the way to go.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

ampaholic said:


> I'm probably the wrong guy to ask.....
> 
> View attachment 325649


I recognize Buddy Guy, but who all signed? This is something that could be displayed on a wall or within a glass cabinet.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> I recognize Buddy Guy, but who all signed? This is something that could be displayed on a wall or within a glass cabinet.


I've been fortunate to be the person advancing shows at our festival so over the years I've collected a few signatures. Notable are Derek Trucks (and wife Susan), Trey Anastasio, Warren Haynes, John Hiatt, Elvin Bishop, Keb' Mo, Kenny Wayne, Jonny Lang, Larry Carlton, Bruce Hornsby and a bunch more.
On back is Jaimoe and Robert Plant, Sturgill Simpson, Jason Isbell and a handful more.
This is a partscaster guitar and the one I play the most. Top notch parts; Callaham, USACG, Fralin, etc. The signatures add no monetary value and I could care less about that but it sure provides me with a reminder of some superb musical moments.
Out of all the signatures on the guitar the one that means the most to me is Levon Helm. One of the last shows before he passed away and the only show that I've ever seen both band members and audience with tears in their eyes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did you clear coat over the signatures?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

ampaholic said:


> The signatures add no monetary value and I could care less about that but it sure provides me with a reminder of some superb musical moments.


That's what it's all about. It's the stories behind the instrument that make it "priceless". That and the fact that you cherish and play it.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> It's always a damn Squier!


Here’s another one I stumbled on today...Squier tele with AC/DC autographs for $1500 or so...or should I say the pick guard is autographed.

I have an AC/DC sign guitar | General Electronics | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

To me an autograph decreases the value of the guitar unless it is the original guitar of the artist autographed by the artist.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Budda said:


> Did you clear coat over the signatures?


I did, and it's a bit of patchwork since I'd maybe get 2 or 3 signatures each year and didn't want to put a coat over the entire guitar so I'd just tape off that section and give it a shot. Otherwise, since I play the guitar, I'd likely wipe the signature off. Those permanent markers aren't permanent when a bit of sweat hits them!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mawmow said:


> To me an autograph decreases the value of the guitar unless it is the original guitar of the artist autographed by the artist.


And you have some sort of documentation to support that--including pictures


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Bon Jovi signed Squier. $5,000


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mawmow said:


> To me an autograph decreases the value of the guitar unless it is the original guitar of the artist autographed by the artist.


I feel the same way. I wouldn't let anyone sign my expensive guitars. If I ran in to a musician I was a fan of I'd let him sign a squier strat I have sitting here. Not gonna hurt the value of that.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Bon Jovi signed Squier. $5,000


$5000? Someone's living on a prayer.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mawmow said:


> To me an autograph decreases the value of the guitar unless it is the original guitar of the artist autographed by the artist.


I know a guy who was selling a Les Paul with Les Paul’s autograph. Couldn’t sell it after weeks of trying. He removed the signature and it sold right away.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I know a guy who was selling a Les Paul with Les Paul’s autograph. Couldn’t sell it after weeks of trying. He removed the signature and it sold right away.


thats weird to me. I would see it as added value...not much, but certainly not a detriment. i guess the downside might be, that you may be less inclined to take the guitar out and play it, with an autograph on it.
in general, if the artist signs their sig model, i think thats a bonus. 
some random artists signing some random guitar, no value...its worth whatever the Squier etc is worth, and whatever the artists autograph on paper on ebay is worth-if im a fan.
there has to be a connection or association between the guitar and the signer, for me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I know a guy who was selling a Les Paul with Les Paul’s autograph. Couldn’t sell it after weeks of trying. He removed the signature and it sold right away.


was it one of the 2015 messes?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Grab n Go said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Although I respect the instrument, the sentiment and the people that signed it, it doesn't increase the dollar value of the instrument in my eyes.


It depends on the buyer of course. Some people may be willing to pay extra if it includes a signature of someone they like. Certainly there are situations where the right guitar signed by the right person could be worth an awful lot. But, that would not be something that interests me.

To me, a signature is just damage to the finish. I would never intentionally pay more for a signed guitar, no matter who signed it or what the history of the guitar is... I'm not a collector, I'm a player. If it sounds good and feels good, it's good to me. I'm boring like that.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> was it one of the 2015 messes?


No, it was a long time ago. I think it was a Standard from the 90’s. I guess old Lester signed a lot of guitars in his lifetime, so it really wasn’t all that special to have his autograph.


----------

